
Female engineer sues Tesla, describing a culture of 'pervasive harassment' - potatosoup
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/28/tesla-female-engineer-lawsuit-harassment-discrimination?a=ref
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13752876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13752876)

